# Did Knox Theological Seminary recover?



## bwheeler84 (Jun 2, 2016)

In checking out some reformed seminary's, I came across a thread from 2009 discussing a fallout at Knox. Well 7 years has gone by and I was wondering if they have recovered and if it's a seminary worth considering. After all, they are 25% less than some of the others.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jun 2, 2016)

bwheeler84 said:


> In checking out some reformed seminary's, I came across a thread from 2009 discussing a fallout at Knox. Well 7 years has gone by and I was wondering if they have recovered and if it's a seminary worth considering. After all, they are 25% less than some of the others.



Well, that would depend how you define 'recover'. For instance, the actual building that housed KTS, which was across the street from CRPC was leveled. So those days are bygone. I am told that the seminary now functions in the main church or some of the other resource areas on-site. 

About 6 months ago or so, they liquidated a mass of books from their theological library, to which I am glad to say, I got 3 carloads worth at no cost.


----------



## Edward (Jun 2, 2016)

If you are making a list of seminaries that need to recover, don't forget Redeemer (money problems) and Erskine (really big money problems).


----------



## Jake (Jun 2, 2016)

They seem to have at least two Anglicans (one who is a priest in the CoE and the other in the ACNA) faculty members, whatever you think of that. Their statement of faith for faculty is very vague and they don't specify which additional creeds are required: https://www.knoxseminary.edu/about/statement-of-faith/


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jun 2, 2016)

I dunno; but some of these efforts not serving the true advancement of Presbyterian doctrine need to fail.


----------



## earl40 (Jun 2, 2016)

NaphtaliPress said:


> I dunno; but some of these efforts not serving the true advancement of Presbyterian doctrine need to fail.



Or at least remove the name it uses.


----------

